# Argente x Argente (both carrying chocolate)



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello!

I've put an argente doe in with my argente buck tonight, so hopefully my first mouse babies will arrive in the next few weeks! I'm very excited  Both mice are from Humbug Stud (thank you Cait!) and are very pale argentes, but carry chocolate as well - so I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for some champagne does. I'll put pictures up of the expectant parents when I've got them off my phone! They are MASSIVE with ears like radars 

Yay!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Fingers crossed Sarah, that older doe was a lovely big mouse so you should get some nice babies from her.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah, yes... I have some of Cait's radar eared babies too. Stunning aren't they? Congrats :3. I saw the photos for at least the doe, I think, or one other that she had in argente. So gorgeous.

Good luck on the Champagne, then :3. Keep us posted ~


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Keep us posted


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have photos!

Sarah xxx


----------

